# Console Shifter Light



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I would like to replace the console shifter light on my GTO automatic 1970. 
I looked at the GTO Restoration Guide on pg 121. (1995 edition)
Does it really require full removal of the console to replace this bulb?

If this is the case, is there only 4 screws holding the console to the floor?
1 at the front, and 3 under the console "bucket". bucket = removable piece that actually holds your items stored in console.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Any guidance here? It seems like there should be an easier way to replace the bulb than to remove the console? 
Thanks guys.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

You don't need to remove the console or the bin to replace the shift indicator bulb.

Remove the shifter knob, then remove the shifter trim plate. It is retained by 2 spring clips.

You MIGHT be able to lift the trim plate high enough to change the bulb without removing the shifter knob.

After the trim plate is removed, the indicator lens, holder and bulb can be lifted out of the shifter for bulb replacement.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I am just getting back to this project in the off season. 
I am still not clear on how to remove the shifter trim plate. Can some explain these spring clips. (location etc)
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I got it. I would like to add some pictures for explanation but I get an "invalid page specified" error when I click on the add picture icon.


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd appreciate any pictures anyone can provide. I'm trying to figure out how the console shifter plate goes together. Mine came without an indicator plate, and backing plate. In fact, the only thing I have is a lose shifter plate that I can lift up (no holding springs that I can see), and an empty hole underneath that. There is a wire there with what looks like a bulb holder and another wire with a clip attached. 

Does anyone make repro shifter bezel plate?

If I can, I will post pictures. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Here are some pics I had on my phone from a few weeks ago.


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks. This is what mine looks like:










Where does the wire on the left connect to, and do you know off the top of your head what number bulb that is? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

the bulb was a 1891.
I think it clips on to the edge of the hole. (upper right corner of the hole) I believe the clip is shown attached in my picture.


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

Have you put the bulb holder and indicator lens in? Friction fit?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I think it was a 1/8 or 1/4 turn. I don't remember for sure. I don't think it was a press/friction fit.


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

Oldeboy said:


> I think it was a 1/8 or 1/4 turn. I don't remember for sure. I don't think it was a press/friction fit.



For the plates? I know the bulb is. Thanks for your help. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh I misunderstood what you meant.
To be honest I don't remember for sure if the bulb and socket were a press fit in the holder. It probably was or it would have been more memorable putting it together. The part I remember most was getting the trim plate to seat properly in the console without breaking the spring clips


----------

